# Lesbian Couple - IVF Advice & Support



## charliem1977 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi, Myself and my partner, Ami are currently having IVF privatley at the London Womens'Clinic in Darlington. We recenctly found out that I only produce 1 egg so Ami is donating her eggs to me and another lady anonomously. We have ad numerous tests and appointments and have finally received our pack with all of our dates confirmed. We are both due to have a Gonapeptyl injection on the 4th May, followed by numerous scans and finally Ami's egg collection on ther 28th May and transfer day on the 1st June. Although we are really excited, it is all really daunting and I was wondering if there is anyone out there going through the same situation who can offer, advice or support as we are lacking this through friends and family. Thanks Charlotte x x


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi  welcome, I hope you are successful in your upcoming Tx, if you have any questions then just ask away, it's a great group on here and someone will know the answer Im sure  x


----------



## rachandsuzann (Jan 3, 2009)

We are not in your situation but I just wanted to say welcome and all the best of baby luck in the world to you both


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Best wishes Charlie.  

r n s good luck with your OTD  

Bridge x


----------



## Malky1985 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi, me and my wife are going through the same hopefully in July. I am hopefully carrying but were using her eggs. Do both of you have to go through the down reg?


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

We did, I guess it depends on protocol that the clinic uses but I think it's to do with getting in sync for timing etc. good luck x


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Good luck charlie. My partner an i are going to give ivf lite a go at lwc darlington got our consultation in a couple of weeks. Hope all goes well x


----------



## Gemandfi (May 23, 2012)

Hi

we are Fiona and Gemma, we are going through treatment at darlington too, we are just waiting for our bloods to come back and our treatment plan to come through.

its so stressful just waiting and im sure its going to be worse once treatment starts!

hope it goes well for you x


----------

